# المجموعة الثالثة من كتب الجريان fluid flow



## احمدالربيعي (31 مارس 2011)

المجموعة الثالثة من كتب الجريان fluid flow​

Bruce R. Munson, "Fundamentals of Fluid Mechanics: Student Solutions Manual"
John Wiley & Sons Inc | ISBN: 0471240117 | 208 Pages | PDF | 13.5 MB

A look at fundamental aspects of fluid motion, including important fluid properties, regimes of flow, pressure variations in fluids at rest and in motion, fluid kinematics, and methods of flow description and analysis. This book describes the essential elements of kinematics, including Eulerian and Lagrangian mathematical descriptions of flow phenomena, and indicates the vital relationship between the two views.

Download​




Rainald Löhner “Applied Computational Fluid Dynamics Techniques: An Introduction Based on Finite Element Methods" 
Wiley | 2008-05-19 | ISBN: 047051907X | 544 pages | PDF | 9,5 MB 
Computational fluid dynamics (CFD) is concerned with the efficient numerical solution of the partial differential equations that describe fluid dynamics. CFD techniques are commonly used in the many areas of engineering where fluid behavior is an important factor. Traditional fields of application include aerospace and automotive design, and more recently, bioengineering and consumer and medical electronics. With Applied Computational Fluid Dynamics Techniques, 2nd edition, Rainald Löhner introduces the reader to the techniques required to achieve efficient CFD solvers, forming a bridge between basic theoretical and algorithmic aspects of the finite element method and its use in an industrial context where methods have to be both as simple but also as robust as possible.
This heavily revised second edition takes a practice-oriented approach with a strong emphasis on efficiency, and offers important new and updated material on; 
Overlapping and embedded grid methods 
Treatment of free surfaces 
Grid generation 
Optimal use of supercomputing hardware 
Optimal shape and process design ​ 
Applied Computational Fluid Dynamics Techniques, 2nd edition is a vital resource for engineers, researchers and designers working on CFD, aero and hydrodynamics simulations and bioengineering. Its unique practical approach will also appeal to graduate students of fluid mechanics and aero and hydrodynamics as well as biofluidics.​

depositfiles.com ​



filefactory ​




New Developments in Computational Fluid Dynamics: Proceedings of the Sixth International Nobeyama Workshop on the New Century of Computational Fluid Dynamics, Nobeyama, Japan, April 21 to 24, 2003 (Notes on Numerical Fluid Mechanics and Multidisciplinary Design (NNFM), Vol. 90): Kozo Fujii, Kazuhiro Nakahashi, Shigeru Obayashi, Satoko Komurasaki 
Springer | ISBN: 3540274073 | 2005-12-16 | PDF (OCR) | 232 pages | 8.8 Mb 
This volume contains 20 papers presented at the Sixth International Nobeyama Workshop on the New Century of Computational Fluid Dynamics, Nobeyama, Japan, April 21-24, 2003. The Nobeyama Workshop focuses on predicting the next one hundred years of development of Fluid Dynamics, accounting for the current status and future trends of high performance computation and communication. The papers cover computational electromagnetics, astrophysical topics, CFD research and applications in general, large-eddy simulation, vortical flows, mesh generation topics, visualization, DNA computing, multidisciplinary simulation and optimisation, as well as algorithmic developments. The Workshops are known for the informal and concentrated atmosphere of in-depth discussion thanks to all the efforts of Prof. Kunio Kuwahara at ISAS, Japan. In celebration of his 60th birthday, this workshop was dedicated to him.​


Uploading.com
Rapidshare.com​



Sir James Lighthill and Modern Fluid Mechanics By Lokenath Debnath 
Publisher: Imperial College Press | ISBN: 1848161131 | edition 2008 | PDF | 326 pages | 3,37 mb 
This is perhaps the first book containing biographical information of Sir James Lighthill and his major scientific contributions to the different areas of fluid mechanics, applied mathematics, aerodynamics, linear and nonlinear waves in fluids, geophysical fluid dynamics, biofluiddynamics, aeroelasticity, boundary layer theory, generalized functions, and Fourier series and integrals. Special effort is made to present Lighthill's scientific work in a simple and concise manner, and generally intelligible to readers who have some introduction to fluid mechanics. The book also includes a list of Lighthill's significant papers. By providing detailed background information and knowledge, sufficient to start interdisciplinary research, it is intended to serve as a ready reference guide for readers interested in advanced study and research in modern fluid mechanics.​
To thank me use this links!

DoWnLoAd FiLe​ 
mirror​ 
mirror​


Basics of Fluid Mechanics 
Publisher: Genick Bar–Meir, Ph. D. | ISBN: N\A | edition 2008 | PDF | 189 pages | 2,6 mb
This book, Basics of Fluid Mechanics, describes the fundamentals of fluid mechanics phenomena for engineers and others. This book is designed to replace all introductory textbook(s) or instructor’s notes for the fluid mechanics in undergraduate classes for engineering/science students but also for technical peoples. It is hoped that the book could be used as a reference book for people who have at least some basics knowledge of science areas such as calculus, physics, etc.​ 


Links

uploading.com​ 
depositfiles.com​ 
megaupload.com​



Fluid at Nano/Meso Scale: A Numerical Treatment
Publisher: Wiley | Pages: 238 | 2008-10-27 | ISBN 047075124X | PDF | 16 MB
Today’s scientific and engineering community has a good grasp on how to model fluid flows at macro and molecular scales, with well-developed theory and supporting technologies. Between these two extremes lies the nano/meso scale (i.e. in the range of 50nm-500nm) where fluid flow models continue to be problematic. Continuum models used at macro scales assume a negligible influence from molecular interactions, while molecular models do not predict flow well at nano/meso dimensions. The solution, and the subject of this book, is to use elements from both to capture correctly the proper physics (from the molecular scale) and provide a description in terms of useful fluid properties (as characterized on the continuum scale).​ 


DOWNLOAD


MIRRORhttp://depositfiles.com/files/db7fnx95q​
​


R. Byron Bird, Ole Hassager"Dynamics of Polymeric Liquids, Volume 1, Fluid Mechanics, 2nd Edition (1987)"
Publisher:Wiley | ISBN: 0471802457 | 1987 | Pages: 670 | djvu | 9.2 MB
Dynamics of Polymeric Liquids, Second Edition Volume 2: Kinetic Theory R. Byron Bird, Charles F. Curtiss, Robert C. Armstrong and Ole Hassager Volume Two deals with the molecular aspects of polymer rheology and fluid dynamics. It is the only book currently available dealing with kinetic theory and its relation to nonlinear rheological properties. Considerable emphasis is given to the connection between kinetic theory results and experimental data. The second edition contains new material on the basis for molecular modeling, the application of phase-space theory to dilute solutions, kinetic theory of melts and melt mixtures, and network theories.​ 
Newtonian vs Non-Newtonian Behavior.
Elementary Constitutive Equations and Their Use in Solving Fluid Dynamics Problems.
Nonlinear Viscoelastic Constitutive Equations and Their Use in Solving Fluid Dynamics Problems.
Continuum Mechanics and Its Use in Solving Fluid Dynamics Problems.
Polymer Models and Equilibrium Properties.
Elementary Approach to Kinetic Theory.
A General Phase-Space Kinetic Theory.
Elementary Kinetic Theory for Networks Models. ​ 


Download​


Mirror​


BUY​



Rheology of Fluid and Semisolid Foods: Principles and Applications (Food Engineering Series) 
Springer | July 27, 2007 | ISBN-10: 0387709290 | 482 pages | PDF | 20.4 MB

The second edition of Rheology of Fluid and Semisolid Foods: Principles and Applications, examines the concepts needed to characterize rheological behavior of fluid and semisolid foods and to use various ingredients to develop desirable flow properties in fluid foods and structure in gelled systems. It covers important application of rheology to sensory assessment and swallowing, and handling and processing foods. All the chapters have been updated to help readers better understand the importance rheological properties play in food science and utilize these properties to characterize food.​ 

Download​ 
mirror​


Jose M. Ortiz de Zarate, Jan V. Sengers “Hydrodynamic Fluctuations in Fluids and Fluid Mixtures" 
Elsevier Science | 2006-06-28 | ISBN: 0444515151 | 320 pages | PDF | 2,3 Mb

This book deals with density, temperature, velocity and concentration fluctuations in fluids and fluid mixtures. The book first reviews thermal fluctuations in equilibrium fluids on the basis of fluctuating hydrodynamics. It then shows how the method of fluctuating hydrodynamics can be extended to deal with hydrodynamic fluctuations when the system is in a stationary nonequilibrium state. In contrast to equilibrium fluids where the fluctuations are generally short ranged unless the system is close to a critical point, fluctuations in nonequilibrium fluids are always long-ranged encompassing the entire system. The book provides the first comprehensive treatment of fluctuations in fluids and fluid mixtures brought out of equilibrium by the imposition of a temperature and concentration gradient but that are still in a macroscopically quiescent state. By incorporating appropriate boundary conditions in the case of fluid layers, it is shown how fluctuating hydrodynamics affects the fluctuations close to the onset of convection. Experimental techniques of light scattering and shadowgraphy for measuring nonequilibrium fluctuations are elucidated and the experimental results thus far reported in the literature are reviewed.​ 
Download​


Clement Kleinstreuer, "Modern Fluid Dynamics: Basic Theory and Selected Applications in Macro- and Micro-Fluidics (Fluid Mechanics and Its Applications)"
Publisher: Springer | 2010 | ISBN 1402086695 | PDF | 620 pages | 8.6 MB
This textbook is divided into three parts, i.e., a review of essentials of fluid mechanics and convection heat transfer (Part A) as well as traditional (Part B) and modern fluid dynamics applications (Part C).
Pedagogical elements include a consistent 50/50 physics-mathematics approach when introducing new material, illustrating concepts, showing flow visualizations (App. D), and solving problems. The problem solution format follows strictly: System Sketch, Assumptions, and Concept/Approach – before starting the solution phase which consists of symbolic math model development (App.A), numerical solution, graphs, and comments on "physical insight". After some illustrative examples, most solved text examples have the same level of difficulty as suggested quiz, test, and/or exam problems.
The ultimate goals are that the more serious undergraduate student can solve basic fluid dynamics problems independently, can pre physical insight, and can suggest, via a course project, system design improvements. ​
DOWNLOAD

mIROR​


Fundamentals of Thermal-Fluid Sciences
McGraw-Hill | March 30, 2004 | ISBN-10: 0072976756 | 1232 pages | PDF | 12.68 MB
The Second Edition of Fundamentals of Thermal-Fluid Sciences presents balanced coverage of the three major subject areas comprising introductory thermal-fluid engineering: thermodynamics, fluid mechanics, and heat transfer. By emphasizing the physics and underlying physical phenomena involved, the text encourages creative think, development of a deeper understanding of the subject matter, and is read with enthusiasm and interest by both students and professors. ​
DOWNLOAD
DEPOSITFILES​ 
Filesonic​






Experimental Thermal and Fluid Science [1997-2011, PDF]
English | PDF | Elsevier | ISSN: 0894-1777 | 1997 Volume 14 - 2011 Volume 35 Issue 1 | 1.14 GB 
_Genre: The Journal of thermal physics and fluid mechanics_
“
Experimental Thermal and Fluid Science provides a forum for research emphasizing experimental work that enhances basic understanding of heat transfer, thermodynamics and fluid mechanics, and their applications. In addition to the principal areas of research, the journal covers research results in related fields, including combined heat and mass transfer, micro and nanoscale systems, multiphase flow, combustion, radiative transfer, porous media, cryogenics, turbulence, contact resistance, and thermophysical property measurements and techniques. Archival review papers, short communications, invited papers, letters to the Editor, discussions of previously published papers, and book reviews are regular features of the journal, in addition to full-length articles.
”​ 



http://www.filesonic.com/file/39390179/Element-Get-Busy-


[URL="http://www.filesonic.com/file/42774219/Experimental_Thermal_and_Fluid_Science.part2.rar"]http://www.filesonic.com/file/42774219/Experimental_Thermal_and_Fluid_Science.part2.rar


http://www.filesonic.com/file/42774353/Experimental_Thermal_and_Fluid_Science.part3.rar


http://www.filesonic.com/file/42774431/Experimental_Thermal_and_Fluid_Science.part4.rar​

http://www.filesonic.com/file/42774459/Experimental_Thermal_and_Fluid_Science.part5.rar
​


----------

